# harvesting plants locally



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I was just wondering if anyone out there has tried looking for plants in the northwest fortworth area and could give me some leads as to where to look and what to look for in the locations. Honestly i'm new to the planted aquarium life. have had aquariums since i was 5 tho and i'm in my 30's lol.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Start looking around Lake Worth and the creeks that feed it. It's a matter of finding something you like and something you want to put in your tank. Before hand, pick up a aquatic plant book to help you identify. You can buy them at Petsmart for around $15. It has pictures of each plant to help you visually identify. I think their is a nature reserve in the area that you can check out. Take your shoes off, get your feet wet and enjoy plant hunting.

--Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

doesn't phil also work/do research up in the lewisville/denton area at one of those research places.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

just remember not to take everything, or there will be nothing left for other hobbyists or for plants to reproduce, so there will be more to collect later...

we arent allowed to collect plants in south africa without permits, all the nature reserves have signs up:

"take nothing but photo's, leave nothing but footprints..."


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If you want some good plants if you are ever in Austin, go to the Kayak rentals in Zilker park and there on the boat ramp a bunch of different cabomba species drift by, theres other plants but I did not identify them. Any of the spring-fed rivers like the South Llano, the Guadalupe, and the Colorado near Austin have plants. 

In Dallas I put a thread up a while back about a place in north dallas, south of the UTD campus where the road splits and the creek is in the middle. Anywhere downstream from golf courses is likely to have plants. Just be conscious of what you are doing and don't take too much and don't take from State Parks.

Also talk to Phil, he works at Laerf and can give you some free specimens I'm sure if you really wanted.

The problem is when you do this harvesting sometimes you will bring in cladophora algae (green hair) and other nasties so be careful and good luck!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you treat what you get with Potassium permanganate it will kill any nasties. 

Here is the formula.
100ppm = 1 gram in 10 liters of water - will kill all parasites on plants. At 100 ppm Potassium Permanganate bath will kill any thing but plants (no more than 15 minutes)


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

One of the Jungle Labs clear water products has Potassium permanganate as the main ingredients. You can get it at Walmart or any major pet supply retailers. Just read the back label. I know first hand why you want to treat the plants first hand. We got an infestation of Dragon Fly nymphs in our crayfish tank.


----------

